# woods and waters weekend



## tommy dog (Oct 13, 2004)

Hey Gang,

Not sure were to post this but thought I would try here first. Has anyone been to the Woods-N-Water News Weekend down in Imlay City, MI. Was wondering if it was good bad or just what. Any info and comments would be great.
Thanks.


----------



## safetreehunt (Oct 1, 2003)

19th Annual Woods-N-Water News 

OUTDOOR WEEKEND

September 9th, 10th and 11th, 2005

Eastern Michigan Fairgrounds-Imlay City 

Fri. 5-9 p.m. / Sat. 9 a.m.-7 p.m. / Sun. 9 a.m.-5 p.m.​Always a good time. Real informative stuff.​


----------



## boots741 (Feb 20, 2004)

Yep, go every year, always have a good time, lots to look at, alot of vendors selling things. The kids go they have fun.I would recommend it.


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

of all the shows in mi, i would put this one at the top of my list. not only do i enjoy it but theres plenty stuff to keep the whole family happy. i will be there saturday morning this year.


----------



## Tecumseh (Aug 13, 2004)

I know they sell puppies there every year but can anyone tell me if you are allowed to bring your hunting dog there?


----------



## deputy (Feb 2, 2002)

I'll be there working the away booth as usual!


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

Yes you are allowed to bring your dog. I had a litter get together there all of the owners showed so we could see each other pups from the litter couple years ago. BearCreek will have a both up there again this year. I'm not going that is another thing that just won't be the same for me with out Dogman.


----------



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

Its usually a good family venue. My daughter and I usually attend [13 yrs old going on 21]...She likes the puppy tent and looking at all the pups....while I practice all the way there...No dear, no, no....did I say no? wheres your Mother? No...........But its really fun and the foods pretty good too. Never know what you may find there.


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy-

It's been a couple of years since I attended, but I _might_ be persuaded if a bunch of us could decide on which day and set up a little Meet....


----------



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

PrtyMolusk said:


> Howdy-
> 
> It's been a couple of years since I attended, but I _might_ be persuaded if a bunch of us could decide on which day and set up a little Meet....


Sunday, I have the gun show in White Cloud I have to set up at....


----------



## Buddwiser (Dec 14, 2003)

My wife, Daughter and I attend every year and we will be there again this year. Getting together for a meet is a good idea. Anyone else up for it and have any ideas as to where and when? I know it can get pretty crowded inside the fairgrounds so perhaps someplace outside of it might be better?


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Sunday the 11th sounds good. Wife has a bridal shower so I might as well do something. Never been to one.


----------



## kingfisher2 (Mar 22, 2001)

Hey Mike, you said you never been to one.....BTW, men usually don't attend bridal showers...... :lol: 

Marc


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

We always have a good time. I can meet up on Sunday.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Trying to organize a get-together at W-n-W has never worked well. There is a lot to see and most would rather spend their time looking at the exhibits, merchandise, dog shows, or attending a seminar/show. If someone one wants to pick a time & place, the beer tent & the Lion's Den restaurant are the two spots with plently of seating & not running seminars or shows.
Allow at least 3 hours to look at the exhibits & merchandise. Attending shows, seminars, eating, bullshiting, etc are all extra time.

L & O


----------



## fasteight (Jul 20, 2001)

anyone headin up there friday durin the day maybe??? thinkin bout goin but friday afternoon is the only day i might be able to swing it... thanks..


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

dude stop saying no, nothing is sweeter then watching a girl and the dog she adores. besides,,, could just end up a new hunting partner.


Huntsman27 said:


> Its usually a good family venue. My daughter and I usually attend [13 yrs old going on 21]...She likes the puppy tent and looking at all the pups....while I practice all the way there...No dear, no, no....did I say no? wheres your Mother? No...........But its really fun and the foods pretty good too. Never know what you may find there.


----------

